# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Nje kenge per ty .

## 2043



----------


## Serioze

Per ty vella... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Kenga ime per ju dy lart....................miremengjesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Dite te mbare per te gjithe....

----------


## Foleja_

Miremengjes orhide   :buzeqeshje:  




Dok, serioze pershendetje per ju

----------


## orhideja

Zemrushe, mos refuzo   :buzeqeshje:   :muah2:

----------


## Foleja_

:ngerdheshje:  Besa qe nuk e refuzoj kete udhetim, por mos ik ti  :perqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_



----------


## Foleja_

Per ty Anite, Caush , e panjohur   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Cka paske sot me keto refuzime e dorezime?  :perqeshje: 
Fole, nuk ik, por para deres do t'me kesh  :perqeshje: 





Paskemi postu te dyja te njejten kenge  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

ncncn telepati se jo mahi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## orhideja

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

> Cka paske sot me keto refuzime e dorezime? 
> Fole, nuk ik, por para deres do t'me kesh 
> 
> 
> Paskemi postu te dyja te njejten kenge :



Pleqnia orhide .. po mundohem me refuzu po nck keine takat e po dorezohna tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## orhideja

Po cfare pleqerie, moj............e ke ngaterru.........ende p'i kendojme moshes se rinise  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

mire e ke.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pirate of Love

tani, kjo tema qenka vertete per: to be or not to be  :ngerdheshje:  ama me mire po e vazhdoj me jaaa tuuu beee  :perqeshje: 

edhe tha: nje per ty e nje per mua, nje per ty e nje per mua, e me pas e vazhdoj: nje per mua, e nje per mua e nje per mua, nderkohe ja priten e per ty ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albela

*per ta nisur diten me ritem 





*

----------


## Albela



----------


## Albela



----------


## Shtegtarja



----------

